# Missouri public land buck



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

I do most of my deer hunting on public land in Missouri. There can be a lot of pressure due to over the counter tags and limited public land compared to western states. As such, I try to go in farther and hunt harder than most guys.
I temper my expectations and try to target 3.5 year or older bucks. There have been several years that I didn't shoot a buck but passed on several small bucks. I've been fortunate to take five 3.5 year old bucks over the last 7 years on public land. This year's buck was taken about a 30 minute walk in from the road on the second morning of the season. On the opener I passed on 8 different small bucks and killed a coyote early in the afternoon.
The next morning a little spike put on an entertaining show of galloping back and forth and grunting like crazy. 30 minutes later this buck came through trailing a doe. The .257 Weatherby dropped him after a short dash. I quartered him out for the long trip out plus another trip for my climbing treestand. He has a 16.5" outside spread and his right antler base is unusually large. Even the bone of the skull is nearly twice the size of the left side. I couldn't be happier with him!


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the great looking buck!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fantastic write up and buck! Congrats.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats! Whitetail hunting is a lot of fun!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Color me jealous. Congratulations!


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

Cool and unique buck. I’m jealous too. Congrats


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Upoorde (May 1, 2020)

Please try safe hunting because Human and wildlife are very important for our nature


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Very important for our nature indeed......LoL!--------SS


----------

